# some pics.



## ornata (Jun 2, 2008)

hi

since the weather have been good ,I have taken a lot of pictures lately,her are some of them..


----------



## josh_r (Jun 2, 2008)

beautiful pics! what gear are u using??


----------



## olablane (Jun 3, 2008)

Incredible!!


----------



## ornata (Jun 3, 2008)

josh_r said:


> beautiful pics! what gear are u using??


thank you,  I am using a fujifilm s6500fd + a raynox dcr-250 supermacro linse=)


----------



## ornata (Jun 3, 2008)

some jumpers, anyone who know the latin name of the last one?


----------



## anaconda19 (Jun 7, 2008)

some real magazine quality pictures keep em coming


----------



## dtknow (Jun 7, 2008)

ith a good photograph...even a fly can be pretty!


----------



## anaconda19 (Jun 8, 2008)

dtknow said:


> even a fly can be pretty!


all flys are pretty, if you look at them under a microscope and see all the details they look better than any art work IMO. everything thats natural looks good if you look close enough.


----------

